# .32 Smith&Wesson vs .32 ACP



## TGalliher (8 mo ago)

Is .32 Smith&Wesson the same as .32 ACP? If not, can .32 ACP e fired safely in a revolver marked for .32 S&W?


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

No, no.


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

Higgy Baby said:


> No, no.


 .32 Cal. ACP is an "Auto Cartridge Pistol" round the other should be a rimmed revolver cartridge.


----------

